# New to using Pressure Cooker



## watchglass

Found a Cooks Essential Pressure Cooker at a garage sale brand new for $10.00.
Decided to give it a try and boy was it easy to use, made a Chicken, vegetable soup.
It was yummy, yummy.


----------



## CHinNWOH

You got a real bargain! Enjoy the soup and many more recipes in your future.


----------



## Linda6885

Lucky you. Pressure cookers make wonderful foods that require a long time to cook. I used to do chuck roast or pork and sauerkraut. Yum. Your chicken soup looks delish.


----------



## Rafiki

Some pressure cooking recipes for you: https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pressure+cooker+recipes
From Jamie Oliver https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=jamie+oliver+pressure+cooker+recipes
From Wolfgang Puck https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=wolfgang+puck+pressure+cooker+recipes
Enjoy your new experience.


----------



## jvallas

Just looking at your soup makes me want to go hunt down a pressure cooker at the Habitat Re-Store!


----------



## watchglass

Thank you so much, am anxious to give some of the recipes a try.


Rafiki said:


> Some pressure cooking recipes for you: https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pressure+cooker+recipes
> From Jamie Oliver https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=jamie+oliver+pressure+cooker+recipes
> From Wolfgang Puck https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=wolfgang+puck+pressure+cooker+recipes
> Enjoy your new experience.


----------



## Windbeam

Great bargain! Soup looks yummy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

My favorite use (after making scrapple) was when DH was alive and would charge into the kitchen saying, "Can you get a picnic together? We should go fishing." I would dice potatoes in 1/2 inch cubes, put the bottom plate-thing in the pressure cooker, add a bit of water, 3 minutes at 15 lbs and then rapid cooling before opening. The hot potato bits seemed to absorb the seasonings better and we had potato salad ready to go on the trip.

I also made porcupine meatballs, which DDs still talk about.


----------



## Bfirebaugh

My favorite recipe is ham and bean soup. it has such great flavor in the pressure cooker and super easy. If you are interested in the recipe just let me know.


----------



## watchglass

Would love the recipe, thanks so much.


Bfirebaugh said:


> My favorite recipe is ham and bean soup. it has such great flavor in the pressure cooker and super easy. If you are interested in the recipe just let me know.


----------



## Debiknit

I have one of those pressure cookers advertised on tv.The Power Cooker XL. The little instruction/recipe booklet has very few recipes I like in it. Would any pressure cooker recipe work and how would I figure the settings for them?


----------



## nurselayn

I just bought the Instant Pot and cooked my first meal tonight, Lentil Soup. It was excellent! I will be definitely looking for more IP recipes and plan to purchase their cookbook. It is was a great purchase!


----------



## joaniesinn

Porcupine meatballs were the best years ago and I still make them a couple of times a year..that was 70 years ago and I still have the pressure cookers...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

joaniesinn said:


> Porcupine meatballs were the best years ago and I still make them a couple of times a year..that was 70 years ago and I still have the pressure cookers...


Yeah, me, too. Just have to cut down the size a bit now, only me.


----------



## Bfirebaugh

watchglass said:


> Would love the recipe, thanks so much.


I promise you this is really tasty. 

If you would like to see some other tried and true recipes please check out my blog at Bemskitchen.blogspot.com

Enjoy your pressure cooker.


----------



## knitteerli

Lucky find, you will love it. Try my family lentil soup Scottish style. 1lb finely chopped carrots 1lb finely chopped turnip,1 diced onion,2-3sticks celery, chopped,2 cups lentils, 8-10 cups of stock or water, pinch of mixed herbs. Add all ingredients to pressure cooker, cook at high pressure for 20-25 minutes, reduce pressure, or let pressure reduce naturally. Add salt and pepper to taste, sprinkle with a little fresh chopped parsley. Yum.


----------



## Lavender Liz

Debiknit said:


> I have one of those pressure cookers advertised on tv.The Power Cooker XL. The little instruction/recipe booklet has very few recipes I like in it. Would any pressure cooker recipe work and how would I figure the settings for them?


I have been using pressure cookers for 50 years. :sm04: All of them have been electric. (I'm sort of afraid of the ones that sit on the stove burner, since we have an electric range and it doesn't cool down fast enough. The first two were Sunbeam. I kept one here, the other one lived at our place in Costa Rica. About 10 years ago, I got a Cooks Essentials 6 qt and loved it. I did something stupid and ruined it. I now have one of the Power Cooker XL, 8 qt. I preferred the CE. but this one is fine.

I almost never use a recipe, except to see what the ingredients are. I change what we don't like, etc. Cooking time is easy, just look at a similar recipe and use that time. (I would set the time for a little less, if I wasn't sure. You can always add more time, but if you cooked something to mush, you can't undo that. ) We love beans and soups, so I make a big pot full of something every week. We eat it the first day and the rest is divided into serving size containers and frozen. It's wonderful to just grab something out of the freezer and stick it in the microwave. :sm19:


----------



## Lavender Liz

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, me, too. Just have to cut down the size a bit now, only me.


Make the same amount as before, and freeze the extras for another day.

Don't know how I would exist without my pressure cooker, freezer and Food Saver.


----------



## Debiknit

Lavender Liz said:


> I have been using pressure cookers for 50 years. :sm04: All of them have been electric. (I'm sort of afraid of the ones that sit on the stove burner, since we have an electric range and it doesn't cool down fast enough. The first two were Sunbeam. I kept one here, the other one lived at our place in Costa Rica. About 10 years ago, I got a Cooks Essentials 6 qt and loved it. I did something stupid and ruined it. I now have one of the Power Cooker XL, 8 qt. I preferred the CE. but this one is fine.
> 
> I almost never use a recipe, except to see what the ingredients are. I change what we don't like, etc. Cooking time is easy, just look at a similar recipe and use that time. (I would set the time for a little less, if I wasn't sure. You can always add more time, but if you cooked something to mush, you can't undo that. ) We love beans and soups, so I make a big pot full of something every week. We eat it the first day and the rest is divided into serving size containers and frozen. It's wonderful to just grab something out of the freezer and stick it in the microwave. :sm19:


Thank you for responding. I will get it out this fall and learn how to use it and how to improvise. Thanks.


----------



## louisevl

Debiknit said:


> I have one of those pressure cookers advertised on tv.The Power Cooker XL. The little instruction/recipe booklet has very few recipes I like in it. Would any pressure cooker recipe work and how would I figure the settings for them?


I bought a pressure cooker recipe book from Amazon to supplement the power cooker.
I also had several books from using the older non-electric pressure cookers and adapted them.

I messed up on one of my first tries, called customer service listed online, they were very patient and explained how to correct my problem. Otherwise, the electric cooker has been fun and useful.

I used two non-electric cookers (Presto) for 49 years on an electric stove and never had a problem, but now that we are older I like the safety features on an electric cooker.


----------



## Debiknit

I've used the stovetop ones as well. It's all the new switches that throw me. The book that came with mine wasn't worth the paper printed on. Ordered the recipe book advertised and it wasn't much better. When it's time for stews and soups I will experiment with it more.


----------



## Lavender Liz

Debiknit said:


> I've used the stovetop ones as well. It's all the new switches that throw me. The book that came with mine wasn't worth the paper printed on. Ordered the recipe book advertised and it wasn't much better. When it's time for stews and soups I will experiment with it more.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## st1tch

Wow that was an amazing price, I paid over £70 for one recently, despite swearing I would never buy another one after my last one splattered my kitchen with beetroot water. I caved in, this time buying a different style to the sort I have always had and I love it, the best I've ever had.


----------

